# Subwoofer Onkyo SKW-200



## Sirdan2000 (Ene 9, 2009)

Hola, que tal...

Antes que nada me presento, soy Sirdan y este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, tengo un problema con un Subwoofer onkyo skw-200, ya lo tengo desde hace 4 años y es la primera vez que me falla; bueno al grano, lo destape porque ya no encendia y me encuentro con 2 fusibles de 4A a 250Vca tipo europeo en la placa que estan fundidos, veo que no son fusibles comunes ya que estan envolviendo por dentro una especie de aislante, al principio los cambie por fusibles normales y se fundieron al instante, despues sospeche que por su figura serian fusibles de fusion lenta y le puse los fusibles de fusion lenta e igualmente se fundieron, empece a calar todo lo que se me ocuria, primero note que el cable de la entrada de audio junto con su aislante se habia fundido en el gran disipador de calor que tiene el integrado principal (no se cual es a falta de diagrama) y cheque si habia cortos y continuidades y todo estaba normal, el cable no estaba expuesto por lo que no pudo haber tocado el disipador, y la tercera vez que cale fusibles el cable de la entrada de audio estaba desconectado y ahi elimine la posibilidad de que este cable fuera el causante de un corto, despues cheque el transformador y lo noto normal me entrega a la salida 30Vpp del debanado central a cualquier polo y de polo a polo me entrega 60 Vpp, no he encontrado ninguna señal de componente quemado o dañado en la placa, y a falta de diagrama estoy ciego en este caso, ya he fundido 6 fusibles: 2 normales y 4 de fusion lenta; por esto, si alguien me pudiera ayudar con algo similar que les ocurrio se los agradesco de antemano y si alguiente tiene el diagrama de este subwoofer y me lo pasara porfavor se los agradeceria mucho, espero alguien me pueda ayudar, de antemano gracias...

PD: Tambien hay algo que me tiene inquieto sobre los fusibles originales, al tiempo que me vendieron los fusibles de fusion lenta estos no tenian el aislante que tenian los fusibles originales y si son otro tipo de fusibles lo ignoro.


----------



## rodolfocc (Ene 12, 2009)

una pregunta .......los fusibles estan en la entrada de alterna  o en la salida del transformador antes del puente rectificador?


----------



## Sirdan2000 (Ene 12, 2009)

Los fusibles estan a la salida del transformador antes del puente de diodos, lo que es un hecho que en toda la placa hay un corto entre el negativo y positivo y tambien en conjunto con el debanado central despues del transformador y no estoy seguro si el debanado central es asi por diseño o no debe ser asi, lo ignoro puesto que no he conseguido el diagrama

Edito:
Descarto la idea de que pueda ser el paquete del puente de diodos pues fue de lo primero que desolde y cheque.


----------



## zopilote (Ene 12, 2009)

Si tus fusibles son de cuatro amperios, indica que estan en el secundario del transformador,por lo que la falla esta en la placa de circuito, lo primero que indica es que trabaja con voltajes +/-Vdc, sospecho que tu subwoofer usa un integrado como amplificador, desueldalo y prueba tu fuente con fusibles. Si se queman, revisa los condensadores especialmente los electroliticos (deformacion en ellos los hace candidato).


----------



## Sirdan2000 (Ene 14, 2009)

Zopilote muchas gracias, al parecer si es el integrado principal, un TDA7293, al desoldarlo la placa no presentaba los cortos que habia detectado, fui y compre el componete y lo solde, al conectarlo todo de nuevo va bien, al checar la hoja de datos del integrado comprobe tres patas en corto, ahora la pregunta seria, se quemo por calor, uso o descarga por espera de reaccion por los fusibles de fusion lenta porque el componente no tenia señal de estar quemado, en fin, ya funciono y esto queda como experiencia en el foro para los que se topen con un subwoofer onkyo que sus diagramas son muy dificil de conseguir, gracias de nuevo zopilote, y pondre otro mensaje aqui en caso de que a este subwoofer le suceda otra cosa...gracias


----------

